# Are anti-depressants worth it?



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Has anyone tried anti-depressants and did it change your life? Would you recommend anti-depressants to someone with depression?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes. They help with therapy. 
But sure, they don't work for everyone and it may be a while to find the right one, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I would recommend them in addition to therapy and other holistic remedies.
I've seen them really hell some people, and others not so much. 
Just like with any medication, they are not for everyone and it takes time to find the correct one and dosage.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I would recommend them in addition to therapy and other holistic remedies.
> I've seen them really hell some people, and others not so much.
> Just like with any medication, they are not for everyone and it takes time to find the correct one and dosage.


:thinking:
I've heard some things about it, like dependance. Is it really worth the risk?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I would not recommend them.

I have different advice than that when it comes to dealing with depression.

I don't wish to attempt typing out what when how [in here], because it's not that easy.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> :thinking:
> I've heard some things about it, like dependance. Is it really worth the risk?



That's a question only the person taking them can answer.
For some yes, for some no.
I said in my post they are not for everyone.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I would recommend them *in addition to therapy and other holistic remedies*.
> I've seen them really hell some people, and others not so much.
> Just like with any medication, they are not for everyone and it takes time to find the correct one and dosage.


Therapy and other holistic remedies are what I would advice as well.

I am not sure about combining it with anti-depressants. I understand it helps, and I would only advice it as temporary solution to make it more doable starting with therapy and other holistic remedies, to start moving into action.

The main focus really should be on the therapy and other holistic remedies, and get something to do with your life, so you can kiss goodbye to the drugs rather sooner than later (which often ends in never).


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> That's a question only the person taking them can answer.
> For some yes, for some no.
> I said in my post they are not for everyone.


Mmkay, thanks


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

AAADD said:


> I would not recommend them.
> 
> I have different advice than that when it comes to dealing with depression.
> 
> I don't wish to attempt typing out what when how [in here], because it's not that easy.


Oh okay. Do you think anti-depressants are not worth it?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

AAADD said:


> Therapy and other holistic remedies are what I would advice as well.
> 
> I am not sure about combining it with anti-depressants. I understand it helps, and I would only advice it as temporary solution to make it more doable starting with therapy and other holistic remedies, to start moving into action.
> 
> The main focus really should be on the therapy and other holistic remedies, and get something to do with your life, so you can kiss goodbye to the drugs rather sooner than later (which often ends in never).


I probably should have said in my post that I think other things should be tried FIRST before medicine (it was early for me when I typed it).
And yes as a temporary solution in a way to try to move forward and develop other coping strategies.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> :thinking:
> I've heard some things about it, like dependance. Is it really worth the risk?


as far as I know, they don't cause dependence exactly
it's just that if you cut them out abruptly you can get side effects, so if you do it right and you slowly decrease the dose when you wanna stop them it's alright.
I was on antidepressants for a while, many years ago, can't say I need them in any way now. It just has to be done right. And they are meant to be used as a support to do therapy, cause they elevate the mood enough to make the process easier/possible. It can be really difficult or even impossible to face what's troubling you when your mood is shit, it's a vicious cycle and antidepressants are a way to break that cycle so you can change your path.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> Oh okay. Do you think anti-depressants are not worth it?


I deal with depression most of my life. It comes and goes.

I have never taken anti-depressants, and never wish to take them. Not even for a single day.

I've been told we get depressed for a reason, which is a sign (communication) from our body that something in our life needs to change. Take anti-depressants, and you simply choose to ignore that kind of signal + you poison that same body and mess with your brains, too. 

It's easy, but not good. I know plenty of people who can't have a normal life anymore, because of taking such meds long term. Our bodies are strong. At first they can deal with the meds, but eventually, there's too much poisoning going on, and you can't go back.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

AAADD said:


> I deal with depression most of my life. It comes and goes.
> 
> I have never taken anti-depressants, and never wish to take them. Not even for a single day.
> 
> ...


I've heard stuff about it (mood changes) and that too (dependability) so yeah. Thinking that it might not be worth it.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> I've heard stuff about it (mood changes) and that too (dependability) so yeah. Thinking that it might not be worth it.


If you're creating this topic to seek help and advice dealing with your depression, but don't feel comfortable taking anti-depressants, yet you are afraid you need them. Then feel also welcome to PM me, if you want to hear more from me.

They do have impact on people their mood. Literally this very same afternoon I told a friend of mine: something I like about myself is that I have been doing this all [completing a certain study and still working at my job + wanna do more and start a better education soon where my passion lies] without using any meds for it, unlike other people who followed the same path who share my diagnosis.

And I often am very proud and happy about my moods being 100% me and natural. Because I choose to. At work I am often a happy sunshine, in a contagious way, despite being at home more often depressed or sad than not.

And I know reasons why I am like that at home, and I know where changes can be make, and I plan on making them. Because I have still to win on many things, to make myself feel better, also at home, and overall with myself.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

AAADD said:


> If you're creating this topic to seek help and advice dealing with your depression, but don't feel comfortable taking anti-depressants, yet you are afraid you need them. Then feel also welcome to PM me, if you want to hear more from me.
> 
> They do have impact on people their mood. Literally this very same afternoon I told a friend of mine: something I like about myself is that I have been doing this all [completing a certain study and still working at my job + wanna do more and start a better education soon where my passion lies] without using any meds for it, unlike other people who followed the same path who share my diagnosis.
> 
> ...


it's not a competition on who can do it best or "natural"
I mean, you can believe it if you want, but it just seems like a way to feel superior to others in a nonsensical/arbitrarily decided way.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

All of my therapeutic years I have been against anti-depressants. I have done so in quite strong terms about there being no evidence to support the myth of the chemical imbalance theory. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3736946/


I have had clients attempt suicide while on anti-depressants, clients who have been kept on anti-depressants for 10 years or more, clients with sexual dysfunction, clients with extreme anxiety because of the anti-depressant. There are many many problematic symptoms associated with anti-depressants. This is my experience working with depressed clients. Directly on the coal face as it were. Working with the “Real” and not data from research studies

Children, teenagers, and young adults who take antidepressants to treat depression or other mental illnesses may be more likely to become suicidal than children, teenagers, and young adults who do not take antidepressants to treat these conditions. However, experts are not sure about how great this risk is and how much it should be considered in deciding whether a child or teenager should take an antidepressant. Worrying!

Anti-depressants have a different effect on what type of depression you are suffering from. For instance, a recent bereavement or loss may be managed more effectively with anti-depressant however, a lifelong experience of depression due to child abuse, trauma or PTSD may not be managed as effectively. 

Just recently there has been a massive study into the effectiveness of anti-depressants but not the dangers

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/21/the-drugs-do-work-antidepressants-are-effective-study-shows

Though I will still offer a warning! anti-depressants do not work for everyone. Ideally you should also have therapy alongside anti-depressants to work on the underlying cause of the depression. The drugs alone will not relieve you from recurring long term depression.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

They can be very useful for breaking a cycle, they can kick you out of a depressive loop. They don't prevent relapse, but can keep you slightly elevated over all. I've tried 5 or 6, all gave me side effects that were undesirable, enough to make me stop taking them. Having said that, I'd take them again if I got stuck in a rut or cycle. Now that I've learned how to do that on my own, I haven't needed or used them in 12 years. 

It's best taken with therapy, that was how I learned to help myself. The meds help you clear your mind so you can access the therapy. now I can feel/sense a relapse and take care of it before it gets a hold of me. I still get depressed, but I can work my way through it, and I don't get self destructive.

I have several family members that are on them long term (20+ years). They have no down sides from taking them, and when they tried to get off, they got much more depressed. Some people need them long term, though I do think this is the minority of those that end up taking them.


----------



## Index (May 17, 2017)

Some people can benefit quite a bit from them. From what I hear, it’s just a subtle uplift of your normal self rather than a drastic change which some people might be afraid of.

As with most drugs, there can be side effects.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> Has anyone tried anti-depressants and did it change your life? Would you recommend anti-depressants to someone with depression?


If you're depressive to the point of suicidal ideation and planning, being picky about solutions is a luxury you can't afford. Past a certain point most side effects seem worth it just to take the edge off the pain.

Right now I can confidently say that the only reason I am alive and able to fight for the things I want in my life is the antidepressants.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

AAADD said:


> I've been told we get depressed for a reason, which is a sign (communication) from our body that something in our life needs to change. Take anti-depressants, and you simply choose to ignore that kind of signal + you poison that same body and mess with your brains, too.


Agree. OP, I say take drugs (pharmaceutical or otherwise; they all have side effects) as an absolute last resort. I would not recommend them.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Yes. They help with therapy.
> But sure, they don't work for everyone and it may be a while to find the right one, but it's worth a try.


Definitely agree with this. Antidepressants work best in conjunction with therapy. For awhile, I was just going through therapy, but wasn't really getting anywhere. Then, I started on an antidepressant/antianxiety medication and it changed everything for me. It helped regulate my moods enough that I could really focus on myself, and I grew so much as a person. I think of it as my medication giving me the tools and starting place to be the best version of myself I can be. 

Of course, it's not for everyone. There are many kinds out there, and it's imperative that you find the right one that works for you. I went through two before switching to the one I'm currently on, and I've been on this one for about four years. So don't be discouraged! No shame in trying it out.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> it's not a competition on who can do it best or "natural"
> I mean, you can believe it if you want, but it just seems like a way to feel superior to others in a nonsensical/arbitrarily decided way.


So many assumptions in such a short quote, and they are all not accurate. To actually assume someone who mentioned feeling depressed most of his life feels superiority is quite something.

People who tend to be depressed, tend to feel inferior. That is actually a good thing to make a change. So many depressive people who either take drugs, drink alcohol, just to get the feeling they matter and feel better out themselves, and some become addicted to it.

I choose to feel more proud about myself, about the things I do, I stand for, and are capable of, because that's healthy and I deserve it [to feel good about myself].

It is completely missing the point, and so negatively assumed, and unnecessary, to make a comparison and assume competition from it. If anything, it is a competition with oneself. To become the best version of oneself. Stop comparing [yourself to others].


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

AAADD said:


> So many assumptions in such a short quote, and they are all not accurate. To actually assume someone who mentioned feeling depressed most of his life feels superiority is quite something.
> 
> People who tend to be depressed, tend to feel inferior. That is actually a good thing to make a change. So many depressive people who either take drugs, drink alcohol, just to get the feeling they matter and feel better out themselves, and some become addicted to it.
> 
> ...


Here's what you said:



> They do have impact on people their mood. Literally this very same afternoon I told a friend of mine: something I like about myself is that I have been doing this all [completing a certain study and still working at my job + wanna do more and start a better education soon where my passion lies] without using any meds for it, unlike other people who followed the same path who share my diagnosis.


if anyone is comparing oneself to others, it's you

if the OP or anyone else here, is depressed and even suicidal and reads the above [including the rest of your post] what do you think they will take from that message?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> if anyone is comparing oneself to others, it's you
> 
> if the OP or anyone else here, is depressed and even suicidal and reads the above [including the rest of your post] what do you think they will take from that message?


It implies there are different ways to accomplish growth: with and without meds. My personal values includes not taking them. I have taken only one year ritalin, but I quit on them before going back to education, and I accomplished my education and internship without them, despite me feeling often hopeless finishing my homework without them. I felt intimidated that everyone who share my diagnosis who follow(ed) the same education did accomplish it, and all were on meds. I know studying would have been easier for me if I also chose to keep taking the meds, but I chose not to for health reasons as they are very highly valued in me. I have overwon my fear wasting my education by choosing health over anything else, and I have every right to take a feel of proud of it.

Especially because my values stand for inspiring people to take less meds, as they are dangerous, many people remain being depressed and suicidal and unhappy, and many people their lifes have become fucked up forever because of them. It's one thing if you are someone who takes it only temporary, but it's so normalised and people tend to be naive about the risks, so many are on them forever and I wanna discourage those who don't need them per say. In the end, it is everybody their own choice to take what they wanna take, and when. As did I, I took them, after one year, without consult, I quit on them (now ritalin is easy to just quit, cuz it's not life threatening to suddenly quit them, unlike other meds). There are so many more ways, and meds just need more warning signs on them.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Anti-depressants: yes and no. They help in that they block stuff out so that you can just focus on getting better. But be careful about being on them for too long. They can cause other kinds of damage. I stopped my meds cold turkey once and had a manic-depressive episode where I disassociated from myself and couldn't stop sobbing for over an hour. It was horribly unnerving, because I didn't know why I was crying, I couldn't get myself to stop, and I felt like I was watching myself from outside of my body. 

Or, y'know, don't be an idiot like me and try to stop your meds cold turkey. :\


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

There are no hard and fast rules. Mental health is always a case-to-case thing, and you have to find what works for you.

Try to remember that there are physiological elements at play here, and antidepressants may account for some of that. This gives you a little headroom/clarity to be able to do things. That's only half of it though. The cognition underneath needs to be dealt with, and you do need to make lifestyle changes that account for addressing dysfunctional/toxic behavior and one's immediate stressors.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AAADD said:


> So many assumptions in such a short quote, and they are all not accurate. To actually assume someone who mentioned feeling depressed most of his life feels superiority is quite something.
> 
> People who tend to be depressed, tend to feel inferior. That is actually a good thing to make a change. So many depressive people who either take drugs, drink alcohol, just to get the feeling they matter and feel better out themselves, and some become addicted to it.
> 
> ...


Actually many people who suffer through depression feel SUPERIOR. people with high IQ, people with narcissistic or other personality disorders that involve the ego, very successful businessmen like CEOs, Doctors, etc. Feeling superior is often linked to depression.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Subtle Murder said:


> Anti-depressants: yes and no. They help in that they block stuff out so that you can just focus on getting better. But be careful about being on them for too long. They can cause other kinds of damage. I stopped my meds cold turkey once and had a manic-depressive episode where I disassociated from myself and couldn't stop sobbing for over an hour. It was horribly unnerving, because I didn't know why I was crying, I couldn't get myself to stop, and I felt like I was watching myself from outside of my body.
> 
> Or, y'know, don't be an idiot like me and try to stop your meds cold turkey. :\


I generally stop my meds soon after starting.. I'm going to try new ones that I hopefully don't feel like stopping.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

My depressions, thank God, haven't been bad enough to require antidepressant pharmaceuticals, and I'm not going to dispute the experience of someone who says "they worked for me". What I will say is: are there other options that will work just as well, if not better, while avoiding the side effects? Antidepressants very frequently case weight gain, sometimes enough to make a fit person obese. Because of that alone, I'm casting my opinion with those who said "Only use as a last resort". The universe is holistic and contains so many varied weapons in the war against mental illness. Seek out as many as you can, and with testing, you will find the ones that work for you.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

After my mother passed away I was put on addarall and zoloft ( ADHD and deppression ) ..... not a fun combination. I was planning on ways to kill myself and I was worse than when I was off them . They then switch me to zoloft + Abilify which made me into a monster. I was WAY happy off of them than when I was on them. The school kicked me out for a month and lied about me, and had to go through evaluations cause I wouldnt take my medication . after all that drama , I went back in ,but still wasnt taking them . Thy thought I was still on them.

My opinion : 18+ : Its legal do them .... Under 18 is more or less child abuse and would call it so far as bad parenting.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Actually many people who suffer through depression feel SUPERIOR. people with high IQ, people with narcissistic or other personality disorders that involve the ego, very successful businessmen like CEOs, Doctors, etc. Feeling superior is often linked to depression.


Oh, interesting... I was not aware of that. but either way, I am not that kind of person. You have actually listed the exact all kinds of people I feel massive disgust for my entire life.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I think they should be considered for those who have debilitating depression. But not for everyone who feels depressed.

I was on them for about a year several years ago. I developed suicidal thoughts from taking them and they made me a zombie. I didn't care about anything and was only going through the motions. When I went off them I went through terrible withdrawals, something my doctor failed to warn me about. I struggle with sad thoughts sometimes and anxiety somewhat regularly, but I'm doing much better than when I was on them.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> Has anyone tried anti-depressants and did it change your life? Would you recommend anti-depressants to someone with depression?
> 
> http://running.competitor.com/files/2017/07/antidepressants-800x534.jpg


Yes. Yes. No. Only take them if a trusted professional recommend them for you. A trusted pro will explain "Only take these IF they make you feel better. Get back to me with every change in mood, severe side-effects and/or questions." .. a trusted pro will not recommend anti-depp as the main treatment.

The medicine is a tool for you. It won't fix you. It isn't magic. They won't make you "happy", tbh happiness is a lie. They won't suddenly remove the bad feels/anxiety.

My story is I was shut off from the world due to depression and anxiety. It got to me physically. I lost time perception. I spent hours per day shutting down. Couldn't sleep, couldn't stay awake, had barely any energy at all. I was a wreck. Anti-depp saved my life.

When healthy I'm an active go-getter, I get shit done, I go out, I'm active, I socialize. This tool took away the anxiousness and moodiness. I could manage my own therapy. I thought of it as a line I had to pass once every day pushing the line forward every day. It felt awesome to get my mind as it used to be. 

*I don't recommend anti-depp to anyone because I'm not qualified to judge your situation, your mind, your sickness, your problems and your history.*


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Actually many people who suffer through depression feel SUPERIOR. people with high IQ, people with narcissistic or other personality disorders that involve the ego, very successful businessmen like CEOs, Doctors, etc. Feeling superior is often linked to depression.


I think you're conflating stuff. 
Depression is the result of sustained feelings of inadequacy, a sense of entrapment in one's circumstances and pressure to function in a difficult environment. 
People who are successful in these professions are successful because they throw themselves into these environments and put themselves through sustained amounts of pressure, which engenders both their success and their depression. 
You can feel superior to others for overcoming your trials thus far while at the same time fearing you won't always be able to deal with the environment and expectations you're putting yourself through, ergo inadequate. It's a spectrum. 



AAADD said:


> I've been told we get depressed for a reason, which is a sign (communication) from our body that something in our life needs to change. Take anti-depressants, and you simply choose to ignore that kind of signal + you poison that same body and mess with your brains, too.


So you're told this and you just accept it? Have you actually cared to figure out *why* ?

Let me tell you why depression exists: Darwinian cleanup. 
Sustained feelings of inadequacy bring forth depression, which is meant to cause your mind to undermine itself to pull you out of the running as you steadily have less and less energy to function and refuse to engage in life preserving behaviours like eating and personal hygiene, or life improving behaviours like securing a mate or a social network. Sustained inadequacy means in survival terms that you aren't fit to continue living, so your own brain gives your existence the slow fade. Resisting treatment and antidepressants is also part of depression. 

This is the natural function of depression, just like the natural function of illnesses is to clean up those who lack the immunity to fight them, the function of depression is to clean up those that lack the willpower to endure existence. That's why we have medicines, to help with what our immunity can't tackle. Medicines aren't natural. Vaccinations aren't natural either while we're at it. Humans have thrived because we've learned to bypass or circumvent what is natural, and you can see this in everything about the way we live and the fact we're able to have this conversation in the first place. 

So, you really aren't doing yourself any favours and talking the way you are is incredibly irresponsible and ignorant.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I would never take them again; welbutrin just made more depressed and luvox and zoloft caused mental clouding, screwed up vision, and when they weren't taken at nearly the exact same time every day or when starting or going down, i'd have more homicidal and suicidal thoughts than usual. they caused ringing in my ears. lexapro and luvox made me yawn every 2-5 seconds. luvox also caused diarhea. 

they did, however, put my dad in a state of euphoria but he quit taking them because they caused him ED. 

I'd try tcDCS or TMS (if you have depression without an underlying obsessive thought) or neurofeedback; neurofeedback worked for my OCD and depression but it's a lot more expensive than antidepressants. I had bilateral ECT and it actually didn't work for depression (and i didn't expect it to, but i tried it anyway) but that may be because there were the same obsessive thoughts on my mind underlying the depression; i'm still that way really.

OCD has always been one of my biggest mental problems and I wish more could be done about it without any bad effects but i can't find a place that does neurofeedback for a really low cost; my mom is seeking out another counselor. Pretty much any intuitive-perceptive person and even some intuitive-judging people can notice after seeing me for only 10 minutes that i have OCD.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Nell said:


> This is the natural function of depression, just like the natural function of illnesses is to clean up those who lack the immunity to fight them, the function of depression is to clean up those that lack the willpower to endure existence. That's why we have medicines, to help with what our immunity can't tackle. Medicines aren't natural. Vaccinations aren't natural either while we're at it. Humans have thrived because we've learned to bypass or circumvent what is natural, and you can see this in everything about the way we live and the fact we're able to have this conversation in the first place.


So it is pretty much making the decision between choosing the easy way keeping the lack of wilpower, take medicine (which is self poisoning), and remain living that way, or, to change something about it; for which we have therapy and other ways, which _are_ more natural, but simply more demanding something from within. Sorry if I'm blunt, but that's what you get with your accusations; I am not letting them in. 



> Depression is the result of sustained feelings of inadequacy, a sense of entrapment in one's circumstances and pressure to function in a difficult environment.
> People who are successful in these professions are successful because they throw themselves into these environments and put themselves through sustained amounts of pressure, which engenders both their success and their depression.
> You can feel superior to others for overcoming your trials thus far while at the same time fearing you won't always be able to deal with the environment and expectations you're putting yourself through, ergo inadequate.


Make top priority to change that feeling, because it's not the truth; it's at most what people see and believe as their truth, and therefore living their lives this way, which understandably creates depression; having - rightfully - an intense feeling of lack of satisfaction with themselves, while they keep choosing to have their lives led by their inner fear, instead of their own inner wilpower and confidence, which everyone has - as well -

I mean, you almost perfectly described here what one needs to do to stop feeling this way.


----------



## Remiel (Apr 13, 2018)

My experience with SSRI's were a wholly negative experience. It made me robotic, devoid of any emotion. I had extremely unsetteling nightmares and sweated rivers each night. 

Quitting the meds is the first step on a journey in which I ended up saving myself through exercise, nutrition and stable routines. It helps keeping keeping the drinking at a minimum or quitting it all together as well.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

AAADD said:


> So it is pretty much making the decision between choosing the easy way keeping the lack of wilpower, take medicine (which is self poisoning)


depression is lack of willpower lmao... you are hilarious! Keep going! I guess people which are slaves and have no options just lack the willpower to... overthrow their oppressors? or just be happy with their oppression. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

knifey said:


> depression is lack of willpower lmao... you are hilarious! Keep going! I guess people which are slaves and have no options just lack the willpower to... overthrow their oppressors? or just be happy with their oppression. Makes perfect sense!


I was responding to a quote where someone stated depression is to clean out those with a lack of wilpower, to point out whoever gets depressed due to having a lack of wilpower can have the strength to change this.

Originally, I said depression is a body sign telling you something need to change in your life. Having a lack of wilpower could be one reason, but is not the only cause of depression. So if that's the reason: change it.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

AAADD said:


> I was responding to a quote where someone stated depression is to clean out those with a lack of wilpower, to point out whoever gets depressed due to having a lack of wilpower can have the strength to change this.
> 
> Originally, I said depression is a body sign telling you something need to change in your life. Having a lack of wilpower could be one reason, but is not the only cause of depression. So if that's the reason: change it.


fair enough


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

AAADD said:


> You know what, I will respond to this then. I have nobody close with diabetes, I know people who do, but since nobody is that close to me, I don't know enough of it to respond to this comparison. Usually, such comparison is derailing the topic, and not good for the current discussion going on.
> 
> I do know someone close who has had some other condition, and this person was told by the doctor to go and do this and that, which we both were shocked about, because it's NOT quite what we wanna sign up for. So what did we do instead? We looked up for an alternative, and within a few months it was ''cured''.
> 
> ...




I guess it has been more my experience that I've seen people in my life and also through some of my work briefly in mental health with long-term depression (I'm talking 10+ years of really heavy depression) really struggle with going to get help or struggle with the idea of being on medication when it may really help them because the thought is out there that there's something wrong with taking medicine. It seems your experience is the opposite where you have seen people flock to doctors and not think critically about their own care. So, I see what you're saying from that POV then.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

EyesOpen said:


> I guess it has been more my experience that I've seen people in my life and also through some of my work briefly in mental health with long-term depression (I'm talking 10+ years of really heavy depression) really struggle with going to get help or struggle with the idea of being on medication when it may really help them because the thought is out there that there's something wrong with taking medicine. It seems your experience is the opposite where you have seen people flock to doctors and not think critically about their own care. So, I see what you're saying from that POV then.


Many of our clients will have some serious issues going on without their meds, but at the same time they can't make real life progress with the very same meds they are taking. So I see so many people on meds, who simply put their faith in meds avoiding worse situation, but at the same time don't get to a much better situation either. And when I talk with them about it, quite many are not even happy with their meds, but at the same think they need them. Yeah, maybe they do, or maybe they don't. It depends on how you look at it. It is a very complicated situation, and for every person different and unique. I don't tell them to stop with meds, I surely won't tell them that, don't you worry people, but I do want to make people think more of themselves what they are doing, and on what other ways they can work on bettering their lives. Sadly, quite many of our clients struggling with that, and often the meds are a big reason for it. I wish for these people to have a better solution than this, but I honestly have no idea for many it is (still) realistic. The longer they are on these meds and live this way, I think it's get less of a realistic goal. I don't know per person what's still possible, I just wish for many people to avoid this sort of life path. At least for those who can (still) avoid this.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

AAADD said:


> Many of our clients will have some serious issues going on without their meds, but at the same time they can't make real life progress with the very same meds they are taking. So I see so many people on meds, who simply put their faith in meds avoiding worse situation, but at the same time don't get to a much better situation either. And when I talk with them about it, quite many are not even happy with their meds, but at the same think they need them. Yeah, maybe they do, or maybe they don't. It depends on how you look at it. It is a very complicated situation, and for every person different and unique. I don't tell them to stop with meds, I surely won't tell them that, don't you worry people, but I do want to make people think more of themselves what they are doing, and on what other ways they can work on bettering their lives. Sadly, quite many of our clients struggling with that, and often the meds are a big reason for it. I wish for these people to have a better solution than this, but I honestly have no idea for many it is (still) realistic. The longer they are on these meds and live this way, I think it's get less of a realistic goal. I don't know per person what's still possible, I just wish for many people to avoid this sort of life path. At least for those who can (still) avoid this.


They might need the meds, to enable them to change habits. Sadly you are very correct. Meds is just a tool to enable people to change habits. Most people do think the meds is the solution when it is only a tool. It is the reason doctors where I live also pressure their patients to go to therapy while taking meds.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

pwowq said:


> They might need the meds, to enable them to change habits. Sadly you are very correct. Meds is just a tool to enable people to change habits. Most people do think the meds is the solution when it is only a tool. It is the reason doctors where I live also pressure their patients to go to therapy while taking meds.


It is much easier to just keep taking the meds, to face that what's holding you back and deal with that. Making the necessary changes, overcome the fear, and what not, or just keep taking meds? Yeah, I know the latter is easier for a lot of people. Only temporary is much better yeah, to be able start to moving into action.

That's very good, by the way, to pressure the patients to go to therapy also. I myself am diagnosed with ADD, so I am quite interested in reading about ADHD. In France they apparently have so much less children with ADHD than in the other countries. What's the reason of that? Because they send those children to therapy. In other countries they just give them ritalin, so they show more welcoming behavior, also meaning those children will not find out what's troubling them [through the help of therapy] and therefore keep ''needing'' ritalin, cuz they simply are attention deficit children with whom is something wrong, so needing the meds. No, there is *NOTHING *wrong with them; there are just having issues cuz wrong things *HAPPENED *to them.

Anywho, back on-topic, I also believe depression is happening cuz something wrong happened to a person, or that person allows not the good things to happen in their life. There is a reason for a depression, I truly believe that. The discussion originally was meant as a response to the OP. A person from whom I thought was not that old yet, and felt like antidepressants are per say not necessary for her, but she's considering it cuz she needs help somehow somewhere. I surely hope she will find her way understanding her true inner self better, and then can find out what's troubling her, to be able to make the best decision by herself (with the required help of others where and when needed, as we people inspire each other), eventually.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I tried anti-depressants and I didn't really experience much. One I took for maybe 18 months and didn't experience any difference. Another I took for less than a year and it gave me wicked headaches so I stopped that. I didn't develop an addiction with them. 

I realized eventually that a lot of my suicidal thoughts back then were caused by my birth control, and I got rid of that and felt much better.


I still have depression, but it's not as bad as when I was on birth control. Right now I'm trying supplementing, and that seems to be going well. But I'll have to see how it goes in the long run.

I've tried therapy before but I don't think a general therapist is what I need, and I don't have the money to find someone better. I want cognitive behavioral therapy.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

I would not suggest anti-depressants to anyone until scientists figure out an anti-depressant that actually works properly. There is not much evidence in support of the thesis that anti-depressants are helpful (and there are also very few instances of depression being a chemical imbalance as often portrayed).


----------



## caity811 (Feb 9, 2015)

I would only recommend them temporarily, for a period of a few months. They're not a magic cure, as some people say they are. They can help you get out of the hole of depression and get back on your feet again, but that's about it, in my opinion. I feel like therapy, exercise, herbal supplments, and light therapy boxes are better in my opinion. 

I say all of this because I've been on an anti-depressant for 4 years now for anxiety. It really helped me for the first few months; it allowed me to go to school and not break down in a fit of nerves and heart palpatations, and it increases my mood. But the positive effects wore off within a few months. My psychiatrist increases the dosage, and it helped for a little bit more again, before wearing off once more. This pattern continued again and again over the years. Now this medicine does absolutely nothing positive for me. It doesn't help with my anxiety or depression whatsoever, and if anything, makes it worse. It has also led to a bunch of shitty side effects, such as shakey hands. This medicine messed up my nervous system. My hands are super shakey when I'm not nervous at all, and my lip sometimes twitches too. It's the weirdest thing. The worst part, though, is that my body is physically addicted to this anti-depressant now. If I take my pill a few hours later than I usually do, I get a headache. 

Don't take it for a day? That happened once when I had to wait for my psychiatrist to renew my prescription at my pharmacy. It was the worst experience. My brain hurt...not like a headache, it was just sore?? My whole body became weak and I felt like a zombie. I felt like I had the flu and slept all day. This medication is highly addictive (physically) and I have read on forums online that trying to get off of it is similar to going through withdrawls that drug addicts go through. Except this drug is legal!! It's recommended that you taper the medicine off by slowly decreasing your dosage (of course, supervised by your doctor). I really want to start doing this, but I don't know when I'll have the time to. I have college classes during the school year, and a full-time job over the summer, and I worry that I will be a zombie when I start tapering the dosage. The drug is called Effexor by the way.

Sorry for the rant. I don't want to scare you (or anyone) because anti-depressants can be very helpful for some people. But I feel like they're meant to be used for only a handful of months at a time. I wish someone had warned me that anti-depressants aren't a quick fix before I started taking them.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

They can be, but I would proceed with caution. If you've been on anti-depressants before, and they've had a good effect, tell your doctor or psychiatrist about it, and about any allergies or bad reactions you may have had to any psychosomatic drugs. Ask to be put on the lowest dose possible, so that if there any side effects, they'll be minimal. You can always up your dose, later, if it works out.

Like it was brought out, already, they should be a part of a more holistic regimen. Counseling works pretty well with developing coping mechanisms. Also don't underestimate the power of eating better and exercising daily. Sugar is a huge contributor to depression and shoul be cut down, if you have a sweet tooth. I think, when we're depressed, at least with me and people I know, you want to reach for comfort food, because it makes you feel good, but you end up feeling worse, once that high is over. I've learned that eating good sources of healthy fat and protein, as well as a good dose of vegetables have done wonders to boost my mood. Herbal teas are great for mood too, especially green tea, rooibos, ginger, chamomile and peppermint.


----------

